# Gramps' UA Retirement



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Found it in a drawer at FatherBiz's desk. The band still has dirt in it. Gramps got it when he retired in the 1970's. Wore it proudly every day till he died in his early 90's.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I tried several angles and different light but the picture just refuses to capture the true color of the gold face. It is a real beauty. Especially considering how much Gramps loved the UA and his brothers at the hall.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Found it in a drawer at FatherBiz's desk. The band still has dirt in it. Gramps got it when he retired in the 1970's. Wore it proudly every day till he died in his early 90's.


My foreman retired a few years ago, Got his UA watch. Made in China. He refused to accept it.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

A family heirloom. :thumbup:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

When my class journeyed out, we were given a nice plaque and UA watches. Mine is made in USA. Not as nice as your gramps.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## goob (Dec 29, 2008)

local 63 gives them out after 30 years in union


----------



## CMerr (Feb 19, 2014)

422 plumber said:


> When my class journeyed out, we were given a nice plaque and UA watches. Mine is made in USA. Not as nice as your gramps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


We only got watches if we had perfect attendance for school. I unfortunately got the flu in my third year and missed two days of class. Those were the only days I missed.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Very cool


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

Dang getting a watch after turning out, that's nice. We get a kick in the pants and shoved out the door. I think we also get them only at retirement, and pins for milestones. I would be getting a 25 this year but had a 2 year break in service when i took a design job in Chicago.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> My foreman retired a few years ago, Got his UA watch. Made in China. He refused to accept it.


Unbelievable! I'm not a union guy but I wouldn't accept the watch either.

David


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Mine was made by the Hampden Corporation of Chicago.


----------

